# Merry Christmas --- SAWMAN



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

SAWMAN, 

I wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas and the Best of Everything in 2012.

It would be somewhat apparent that you have some sort of issue with me and a few other members of this forum as your snide comments indicate. I have asked you not to make the snide comments that you have and tried to just ignore you and take the high road, but you seem to have an issue that is too big to let go. 

I personally apologize for anything that I have ever typed or stated that offended you, but it appears you have the same effect on some other members of this forum, that I personally have high regard for. 

You may be the most informed and intellegent person on the planet in your knowledge of firearms, but it does not give you the right to badger, direct or goose chase others. 

As for me personally, I just choose to overlook you and go on and it would make things much more pleasent around here if you do the same as it would pertain to me and some others on here I call Friends. 

I don't understand your issue with me and some others but I do know there are some really great people that are members on here and it can't be all that bad. 

I hope you have the Best Christmas Ever. 



.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing about a handful of members on this forum, they sure seem to have an axe to grind with the manner in which others choose to participate. I don't come here often because of those types of people who constantly harass and badger others simply for the sake of making waves and attempting to dictate to them how they should act or reply to a topic. Most times they haven't even met the other people and yet they choose to place themselves in the position of forum judge and jury when that responder doesn't word their feelings in accordance with the criteria of these "Judge Judy" types. They seem like sad and lonely pathetic little people to me and I hope they don't get offended when some members don't rise to their baited words. 

I commend you on your mature attitude and stance you have taken on the childish actions of others and I hope that your holidays are filled with joy and family. I have to say that most of the members whose comments I choose to read when I visit seem to be well meaning and civil tongued people for whom I have respect. You are among that group of people, I find you entertaining, thought provoking, and original in most of your queries about life's situations. And we have yet to meet.

I wish to extend an early wish to all on the forum for a safe and enjoyable Holiday season along with you. This time of year is always difficult for some of us who are transplants to the Emerald coast and have families hundreds and thousands of miles away. We can't always find the resources to manage a serious trip to visit with them and have to rely on telephone messages or email to attempt to join in the festivities that we considered tradition when we were all together. It just isn't the same as being there. My immediate family is down to a sister, 2 grandchildren, and two sons now and I pray that they stay safe and enjoy the Holidays and think of me when they are together.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Dang, talk about a backhanded way of calling someone out...I thought that was against the rules and a moderator would step in no matter the friendship factor.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Dang, talk about a backhanded way of calling someone out...I thought that was against the rules and a moderator would step in no matter the friendship factor.


 
*Frank, I am not calling him out as much as I am asking for a truce of sorts. I have already received several messages regarding my Merry Christmas Wishes to SAWMAN, in support of trying to keep peace. *

*Many don't see the need to sit back and not say something to someone that is being rude to others, but some do. *

*Frank, I wish you the Best Christmas Ever... also. *

*Merry Christmas. *


*.*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Garbo, I have seen more snide comments from you and your posse than from Sawman, or anyone else on this forum. Since I don't know you I will give you the benefit of the doubt and hope you and the guys are sincere.

Merry Christmas to you and yours also.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Garbo, I have seen more snide comments from you and your posse than from Sawman, or anyone else on this forum. Since I don't know you I will give you the benefit of the doubt and hope you and the guys are sincere.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and yours also.


I know Garbo...and I must say he is one of the kindest, most generous people you would ever hope to meet. I have no doubt of his sincerity and anyone that knows him feels the same way. I actually find your comment to be uncalled for IMHO.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

on the rocks said:


> I know Garbo...and I must say he is one of the kindest, most generous people you would ever hope to meet. I have no doubt of his sincerity and anyone that knows him feels the same way. I actually find your comment to be uncalled for IMHO.


*Mrs. Ultralight, in deference to Mike I will not comment on that other than you do not know me and may not have followed the posse here in the hunting section and you may the topics at GCFC. OK I am through. 

In the Spirit of the time of year I will follow Garbo in Wishing Everyone a Merry Christmas and God Bless You ALL.*


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

on the rocks said:


> I actually find your comment to be uncalled for IMHO.


I do also, But not unexpected!


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

it is amazing everybody is a legend in their own mind so with that being said i would be more then willing to put my reputation and actions on the line so to speak !!!! I think it should be let the membership vote on who is a jerk and who is not !!!!! I will be the first one willing to be myself on the line.Let the masses speak because if everybody in question is an angel and so very likeable i have not doubt they will push me out of line being first and taking my spot.They would be of the highest moral regard because they know where they stand and are constantly watching out for stepping on others toes.It is amazing as many self proclaimed experts that no one actually works for the firearm industry that i know.So i guess we should stop buying guns because they are not even smart enough to recognize the talent that is available here !!!!!! The whole industry has to be full of total idiots for missing these oppurtunites in front fo them !!!!!! Let the voting begin and if you need to speak to me in person i am at the store most everyday 935 North New Warrington rd


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> Mrs. Ultralight, in deference to Mike I will not comment on that other than you do not know me and may not have followed the posse here in the hunting section and you may the topics at GCFC. OK I am through.


Rest assured I do follow along even though I do not post. I have been a member here for more than a few years and I will leave it at that.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Frank and anyone else, There is no Posse here, it's just a group of friends, that's exactly why I spoke up. 

I'll give you an example: 

Last year my family and I were in Dothan Alabama celebrating Christmas with my family. My oldest Son's Girlfriend was planning to come to Dothan after Christmas with her family and meet up with Clay (my son) there. She was on I-10 west of Crestview and her car broke down and she called Clay, scared to death, and told him she didn't know what to do. We being in Dothan it was going to be close to two hours for us to get to her, so I called Chase (Splittine) and asked him to take care of her until we could get there, as he lives close to Crestview. Chase left his family at Christmas to assist and care for my son's girlfriend until we could get to her, with no questions asked. 

There are a number of people/members that I would drop what I am doing to assist without any questions at all. 

It's not a Posse, it's just a group of Friends, all of whom I respect and admire. What you see may look like a Posse, but rest assured it's a group of people that I hold in high regard and am willing to speak up for. 

Posse sounds cool, and maybe that's what it is, but I just call it Friends. 


It's kinda odd to me that I both *Apologized* and *Wished SAWMAN the Best Christmas Ever *and what I wrote was perceived as Bad........I was making an effort to reach out to another to find some common ground. 


.



.


.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

it's easy enough to tell those who are on the forum for what it was designed for and those who are here solely for their own perseronal gain and remain pretty much exclusively in the for sale and gun sections. the amount of them has just increased over the past year or so....


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Garbo I have no complaints about your posts and I am not choosing a side here, I just wanted to point out why it was perceived as a backhanded way to call someone out.

Yes, you offered an apology but you gave it and then proceeded to lecture and point out what you believed were injustices on the part of SAWMAN. You even state YOU have tried to take the high road and he refuses. Then when you were done, you told him that you wished he had the best Christmas Ever. Kind of sounds like you were really wishing he had a crappy one. 

I know you may not have meant it that way, but remember things don't always come across the way we want in *type*. If your intent was to truly apologize (to bury any hatchet) and wish him a Merry Christmas then you should have done so and left all the other out of it.

The truly high road would have been to ignore SAWMAN and Frank's posts all together. Again I know none of you personally and am not choosing a side. I just wanted to point out why someone would percieve your comment as a "Backhanded way to call someone out".


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

maizeandblue said:


> Garbo I have no complaints about your posts and I am not choosing a side here, I just wanted to point out why it was perceived as a backhanded way to call someone out.
> 
> Yes, you offered an apology but you gave it and then proceeded to lecture and point out what you believed were injustices on the part of SAWMAN. You even state YOU have tried to take the high road and he refuses. Then when you were done, you told him that you wished he had the best Christmas Ever. Kind of sounds like you were really wishing he had a crappy one.
> 
> ...


 
Great Post and I agree.

This has been going on for a while. 

There was an effort made to do this more subtle than this, but it didn't work. 

I felt compelled to explain what I was apologizing for, even moreso that I don't know what I have done..... so I offered explaination. I wrote what I wrote twice and it didn't make since to apologize and not offer an explanation as to why I am apologizing. 

Regardless, it is what it is and I am sincere in offering both an apology for whatever it is that I have done to offend anyone, which includes SAWMAN, as well as wish Everyone the Best Christmas Ever, which also includes SAWMAN.


Merry Christmas, and you Have my Best Wishes. 

.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> I know Garbo...and I must say he is one of the kindest, most generous people you would ever hope to meet. I have no doubt of his sincerity and anyone that knows him feels the same way. I actually find your comment to be uncalled for IMHO.


+1!!!!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

As much as I enjoy ribbing folks over the Taurus Judge, lasers & porting on CCWs -- and I'm sure countless other topics...I find everyone here on the PFF top notch folks. I learn something new everyday I visit the forum -- and have completed good firearms related transactions with many (including both Garbo & SAWMAN) PFF members.

What I see here is similar to the comradre I experienced in my previous career in multi-mission public safety helicopter programs -- team members spar (fight) amongst each other like all good brothers & sisters. However, let someone from the outside take a shot at a PFF contributor -- and I suspect we'd be on them like a pack of wolves.

I can't recall a time where I have been offended by anyone's post, opinion, or position here on the PFF (I've certainly disagreed - but not been offended). However, it certainly wouldn't surprise me if *I have offended others in my posts, opinions, or positions!*

So, If i have been offensive or out of line with anyone here on the forum -- I sincerely apologize.

I too wish everyone a Merry Christmas -- and the best of holiday seasons this year! With all the issues in our nation and the world (pending European financial collapse, Iran's nuclear ambitions, etc.) -- we may actually see the day where it will become necessary to band together to protect our loved ones from the masses.

Rest assured, my collection of arms and amunition stands ready to cover the backs of any PFF contributing member -- and yes, I too would appreciate someone covering my back (even it it is with a Taurus Judge)!

Now, let's go shoot! :gunsmilie:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all... and coming from me...

Jim


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*And To You.....*

Garbo, I also wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas and best of everything in 2012. --- SAWMAN


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

can we get a group hug now !!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww so much love...yall just wait till Christmas is over...hehe I love this place.


----------



## sleeper0715 (May 7, 2008)

wow scuba pro allowing a "judge" in and rob pro with a group hug. You guys are starting to scare me.
Merry Christmas everybody
Long term member rarely contribute but enjoy reading and learning
Lee


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

truthfully i was just looking to cop a feel but what the hell !!!!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

rob883 said:


> can we get a group hug now !!!!



you asked for it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> +1!!!!


 You'll see more +'s then -'s.....!

You have a Merry CHRISTmas too brother's and sisters!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

rob883 said:


> truthfully i was just looking to cop a feel but what the hell !!!!


Snookems, you need me to come over??? hmmmmm????:whistling::shifty::whistling:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

rob883 said:


> truthfully i was just looking to cop a feel but what the hell !!!!


You can always get a job with the TSA! At Pensacola, it's either microwave or grope one's junk to fly...


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Speaking of the TSA, anyone seen this?

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/florida-teen-detained-tsa-design-her-purse-221835034.html

Oh, and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

merry christmass maybe you should put christ first in christmass at least sawman replies to pm or messages do you garbo merry christmass.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

floorguy said:


> merry christmass maybe you should put christ first in christmass at least sawman replies to pm or messages do you garbo merry christmass.


drink another one! :drink:


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Here we go!:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> drink another one! :drink:


+1:thumbup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

scubapro said:


> As much as I enjoy ribbing folks over the Taurus Judge, I too would appreciate someone covering my back (even it it is with a Taurus Judge)!
> 
> Now, let's go shoot! :gunsmilie:


you would need it if you had your " 22 short / Pea shooter " or #9 Rat shot :thumbup:


Merry Christmas


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Well this was some entertaining reading! Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

> I know Garbo...and I must say he is one of the kindest, most generous people you would ever hope to meet. I have no doubt of his sincerity and anyone that knows him feels the same way. I actually find your comment to be uncalled for IMHO.


+1 also

Never had any "bad vibes" here from anyone. But I don't read every post either.

There are some "real men" on this board and by that I mean honest, reliable and kind. Curtis is just one of them that I personally know. 

Of the guys I've actually met in person from this board everyone of them has been a pleasure to meet, talk too and deal with. I'm sure there are some asses, maybe I'm one of them.... but I haven't met any of them yet.

Here's a Merry Christmas to all and especially to the friends I've made through this board.

Steve


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Steve you are certainly one of the good guys as is Sawman...I don't know where this shit started but it is all uncalled for....I for one Thank those for their Service, Sacrifice and Purple Hearts! Merry Christmas!


----------

